# 2 years old Miksa



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Miksa turned 2 years `old` today, very hard to believe, he has grown half an inch just last month! He is sweet and lovely, but still very immature and goofy. Bende still thinks he is his puppy even though Miksa weights more than him. And he runs faster than Bende which Bende makes up with lots of changing directions when they play chase. There has been some progress on whoa training too and i see less and less bird chasing. 
Last weekend we finally got to go for a bit of fun dock diving, someone took some very nice shots of Miksa`s jumps. 
And today they both got two new plush balls and they played for hours indoors while we were having a big storm. The red one says Happy Birthday, the blue one Celebration, so they learned today two new toy names as well.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Happy birthday, you big handsome boy. 


He makes Shine look like a peewee.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

GREAT STUFF all around. Congrats on your two boys. They look incredibly happy and you're blessed to have them in you life. They bring so much joy to us.


----------

